# Shocked!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Argggh

Sandra has just produce a copy of the Daily Mail, she said she bought it because there is this free Frank Sinatra Christmas songs CD in it.. 8O 8O 8O 

Frank Sinatra is brilliant but to taint it between the covers of hate mail, I told her to throw the paper in the bin and wash her hands..

She just looked puzzled :roll: .

Would you taint yourself to get the free CD?..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I buy it without freebies :wink: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought that you just took the online version for the ladies down the side Tony :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Trying to figure out the point of this thread.
Gerry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I like his voice and would have been tempted if I was in the UK......

sorry about that to those that don't like him, but I do.......

Takes all sorts doesn't it......   

Dave

PS Feel free to send me an unwanted copy - hint, hint........

The airmail editions do not have such things and are printed on paper that is rubbish for lighting fires so really there is little point buying them.......

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I like his voice and would have been tempted if I was in the UK......
> 
> sorry about that to those that don't like him, but I do.......
> 
> ...


Pm me your address Dave, and I will send you my copy

Bob


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

John did some shopping in Lidl today and was given a free copy of the Daily Mail. No CDs with it but it should come in handy for lighting the fire.



Chris


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've already got them all so I won't bother with the free one :roll: :lol:

PS. Got the Sunday Mail at half price though :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was interviewed by the Daily Mail and they got every word right so there :wink: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...utting-millions-risk-deadly-lung-disease.html


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I buy the Mail but must admit that having a Frank Sinatra CD inside it is a bit off putting :wink:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

BUY music or films?? not since the internet was invented :wink:


----------

